# Western HTS/Fisher HT or Midweight/SD for '11 GMC 1500



## PLM-1 (Nov 29, 2004)

Any opinion on which plow to go with for my new '11 GMC 1500. I know I want the 7'6" but wasn't sure if there is a real difference. I know the Fisher is a trip edge while the Western is a full trip. Other than that, any real difference?

I noticed on their respective websites that the HTS comes with a 5/16" x 6" edge while the Fisher comes with either a 3/8 x 6 or 1/2 x 6. 

Also thinking about the Fisher SD or the Midweight. 

Opinions?

Also, what do I need to do to this truck to make it plow ready? I'm used to torsion bars and just turning them up like my 2500HD.


----------



## jerseydrew (Mar 6, 2010)

i have the HTS and love it. the western shoes hang very low and i had to do a 2" level kit to not scrape the shoes when on an incline. i like the western mostly for the way it looks the other 8 months of the year. it is almost invisible when the plow and shoes are off. both are good. they are essentially the same plow except for the trip action.


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

I would go with the HT/HTS for the direct lift. Have you looked at SnoWay or Boss? They also make plows suitable for your truck.


----------



## s. donato (Dec 9, 2010)

I love my midweight. what are you going to plow? commercial or residential?


----------



## PLM-1 (Nov 29, 2004)

It is going to be a backup to my main truck as well as a driveway rig as the 2500 is way too big for that. I have looked at Snow way as I like the down pressure, but there isn't any dealers close nor can I find an online dealer. I looked as Boss as well but I really don't care for their truckside mount. I also thought staying with one company (DD) may ease parts/fluid/know-how etc.


----------



## jerseydrew (Mar 6, 2010)

PLM-1;1230940 said:


> It is going to be a backup to my main truck as well as a driveway rig as the 2500 is way too big for that. I have looked at Snow way as I like the down pressure, but there isn't any dealers close nor can I find an online dealer. I looked as Boss as well but I really don't care for their truckside mount. I also thought staying with one company (DD) may ease parts/fluid/know-how etc.


if it is going to be used for making money i would strongly suggest snoway. i had one on my previous truck and the down pressure is worth it's weight in gold for backdragging. the western sucks for backdragging even with the optional backdrag edge. you will waste time and energy in driveways when the HT/HTS doesn't do a good job at clearing our in front of the garage doors. i know it may be harder but for a residential plow that is going to work you would be doing yourself a big favor getting the snoway.


----------



## s. donato (Dec 9, 2010)

my midweight bag drags better then the Pro plus and pro that my two friends own. i do have the backdrag edge on mine and don't have a problem getting to pavement. however i will not argue that the snoways are even better then the midweight. i would say for me it just wasn't worth the added $1k cost to get the snoway for my truck.


----------



## BIGGB9 (Apr 29, 2004)

I have a 2010 gmc 1500 with a western HTS it is a great plow very well built. I have used it a lot this year doing residential and some small commercial places. I would recommend it to anybody looking for a 1/2 plow. It is not too heavy as the mid weight plows. Hopefully will save my front end from to much wear and tear. I also put a rough country leveling kit on it. It was only 70 dollars money well spent gave me the ground clearance I needed. It plows like a dream.


----------



## PLM-1 (Nov 29, 2004)

Is there any real difference between the SD and HT other than chain lift vs. direct lift? One built heavier than the other?


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

The HT has a steeper cutting edge angle for better scraping.


----------

